# Modern picnic table



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

I found this picnic table design on Pinterest. It's a more modern version of the classic American picnic table design. It uses bolts to secure it and stabilize the build. I was amazed at the stability added by just nuts and bolts rather than extra wood support braces that would be in the old design. Check out the build video here https://youtu.be/VceEH-fwfHM


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 11, 2017)

I love it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

ıts perfec sir...


----------

